# what do i need



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have just bought mc-815 ceiling speakers what do i need in addition to be able to mount it to the ceiling thanks marcus need help asap thanks


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you already have wiring run for these?


----------

